# Linksys Wireless Router - Who is connected?



## dixonbm (Oct 3, 2004)

I have a Linkssys Wireless Router - WRT54G. I am trying to find a way to see who is connected. I was outside with my laptop checking to see how far my connection would go. I was shocked to see that I still had 4 bars after being about 100 yards away from my house. 

(I'm in a new neighborhood that is somewhat out in the country. So I guess the increased range is due to a lack of interference.)

I prefer to leave my network open for when friends and family come over to visit with their computers. Since I have all Macs I'm not that concerned about being hacked. Plus I don't really have anything on my computer that I'm worried about someone getting into.

I looked through the Linksys Admin features and couldn't find anything. I know you could look up a routing table on an older nonwireless Linksys router. 

I'm really looking for something more detailed other than just an assigned IP, if possible. Thanks for any help or tips.


----------



## bobw (Oct 4, 2004)

Ues either iStumbler 

or

MacStumbler


----------



## btoth (Oct 4, 2004)

You can check the LAN status page to see what DHCP clients are connected to the router, but it doesn't list static-IPs.  You can also enable your logs to see where is data is coming from and going to.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 4, 2004)

Linksys routers have a built in Log that you can check also.


----------



## j2603 (Oct 4, 2004)

> Since I have all Macs I'm not that concerned about being hacked.


If you have a Mac it does not mean that you are immune to anything... If Mac OS becomes more and more popular you will have a plenty to worry about...


----------



## quiksan (Oct 4, 2004)

i think having a web key (securing your wireless) is a good idea, no matter the location/situation.  just my opinion of course.
but your friends should only have to enter your wepkey once and save it to keychain (or whoever windows does it if that's what they use) and then you can let them on your network, and still be secure.

I've got all my friends' network passwords stored so my pb just picks up their wifi as soon as I get there.


go to the dhcp table (might be under advanced tabs) and see the ip addresses being used.  if it's more than in your home, you know someone's using it.  i don't think it gets more detailed - might tell you the computer name, but that's not very useful...


----------



## dixonbm (Oct 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your input. Bobw, I'll check out those apps. As for the Log, I'll have to turn it on and take a look at it. I looked for the list of connected users in the Linksys admin tool and couldn't find it. I know I've seen it on another Linksys router before. I was wondering if they removed that feature in this version. 

As far as security goes, until I see/hear of Macs getting attacked I plan to leave my system open.  I'm actually curious to see if anyone stumbles onto my network or starts using it on a regular basis. If someone does I would like to know who it is so I can go and knock on their door.  I wouldn't mind splitting the cost of my internet access with a neigbor or two. My neighborhood is only a year or two old. So far I've only picked up on a few other wireless LANs driving around the neighborhood.

Thanks for all the help. I'll comeback if I have any more questions.


----------



## btoth (Oct 4, 2004)

Speakeasy, my ISP, actually has a wireless sharing policy were they'll support you sharing your connection wirelessly with your neighbors.  

If you're going to leave you wireless connection open, the least you should do is change the default password on your router...


----------



## dixonbm (Oct 4, 2004)

btoth said:
			
		

> If you're going to leave you wireless connection open, the least you should do is change the default password on your router...



Already done. Linksys are so common and so is the default password. No way I'd leave it open for someone to mess with. Thanks for the tip though.


----------

